# What is your fave ww2 aircraft??



## B-17fan13 (Oct 26, 2005)

w/b with ur fave aircraft.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

P-51 Mustang The Mustang Mk 4 entered Canadian service 1947 and number CB*569 belonged to Central Air Command Composite Flight located at RCAF Station Trenton. The Mustang Mk 4 was the RCAF's first modern post-war fighter and equipped mainly auxiliary squadrons until the late 1950s. 

Thats the History of our P51 I still think it was the best WW2 plane though


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 26, 2005)

441 and 442 squadrons began flying Mustang Mk.IV's (and some Mk.III's) in April 1945. 442 was the only RCAF squadron to see action in them before the war ended. One Fw-190 was downed, with another probable.

My favourite will always be the Spitfire.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2005)

P-38, P-38, P-38, P-38, P-38, P-38, P-38.......


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey wheres P38 Pilot? I wonder what his favorite is


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 26, 2005)

Has been the Fw-190D for the last 20 years or so...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Hey wheres P38 Pilot? I wonder what his favorite is



The B-17?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

Or maybe the P-39?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> 441 and 442 squadrons began flying Mustang Mk.IV's (and some Mk.III's) in April 1945. 442 was the only RCAF squadron to see action in them before the war ended. One Fw-190 was downed, with another probable.
> 
> My favourite will always be the Spitfire.



Yeah Im a Huge Spit Fan too much cuz of Buzz. The Spitfire was a B-e-a-utiful plane.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 26, 2005)

Beurling, while a great pilot, was a psychopath.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Spitfire or the FW190 for me.


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm oh yes see below


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I dont know what mine is, I like different planes for different reasons...I would probably say the Piaggio P.108 though, closely followed by the Fw-190 and P-38...


----------



## Piaggio108 (Oct 27, 2005)

Toss up between Bugatti 110 and Piaggio P.108T.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Yeah Im a Huge Spit Fan too much cuz of Buzz.



I like his home made uniform - he was a screwball!


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 27, 2005)

Repeat my choices from another thread

-Spitfire (w/o wing cannons) for the 'sensual' beauty
-FW190 series for the 'technical' beauty


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2005)

My favorite isn't sexy, but was a workhorse, the C-47 Skytrain. When it came to haulin' ass and trash, the C-47 was up to the task.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Beurling, while a great pilot, was a psychopath.....



Hey Patton was a Phsychopath too you know.


----------



## JCS (Oct 27, 2005)

My favorites are the Bf109G and FW190A. Both have been my favorites since I was 8 or 9. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

guys, enough of the fighters already, time for some real muscle, yes gentlemen there is only one choice and i urge you all to come to the lanc's side


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

What do you mean enough of the Fighters?! In case you didnt notice I flew the flag for bombers with the P.108...


----------



## trackend (Oct 28, 2005)

I know the Stringbag was versitile Lanc but fighter.
ME262 against Swordfish mmmmm touch and go struggle


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

It would be, the 262 wouldn't be able to slow down enough...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2005)

Just keep turing!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2005)

> Hey Patton was a Phsychopath too you know.


As a General Officer, ur allowed to be a psychopath....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2005)

Yea, sooner or later, the -262 will hit bingo fuel, and u can go back to the squad hut and tell the story of how u almost shot down a jet in a Stringbag.......


----------



## book1182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Favorite if not the BEST!!!

Fighter: USA: P-47 Thunderbolt with it's heavy bomb load, rockets and 8x50cal. guns, but the Hurrican and Zero come a close second for their great looking lines. They always look like they are out turning you even when they are standing still.

Bomber: Once again goes to the USA. The B-17F which brought the heavy bomber to life. I also like the early HE-111 and JU-88 of Germany.

Night Fighter: No question the Misquito, or wait the ME-110, or wait the HE-219 they all look so cool.

Well those are my picks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

My favorite is the Bf-109G-6. Just love the plane the way it looks and have been a fan of it since I was a child and saw it for the first time at the Deutsches Museum.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 4, 2005)

> Toss up between Bugatti 110 and Piaggio P.108T.



What's the bugatti 110? I'm aware of their early 90s car EB110- and granted while it did haul some ass i have a bit of doubt it could have reached 400mph with armament  any info on the plane?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Its one of the most beautiful planes ever...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree it is very beautiful but I wonder how practical it would have been as a fighter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Ready for production before the outbreak of WW2, I think that if you compare it to what else was around in 1938 you have something that, I Think, would have decimated the opposition...does anyone have figures for it?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice pic CC, that is a beautiful plane. I'm sure I have seen some figures somewhere but I can't remember where, I will have a look.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 4, 2005)

well you've gotta look at other stuff like how long did she take to produce, was she easily repared, could she take a full warload? was she able to be developed, how hard was she to fly??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2005)

You have to also take into account that whatever nice characteristics she may have, she may have lost when she was fully loaded.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Found this site, no specs nut nice info and pics. http://www.daisey-designs.com/nx13688/bugatti/bugatti.htm


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

There is no doubt she is very beautiful and very elegant I just wonder if it that was all it consisted of


----------



## Smokey (Nov 4, 2005)

A link to a Bugatti 110 adventure gamepack addon for Flight Simulator FS 2004

http://lionheartcreations.com/Bugatti_Order_Page.html






SPECIFICATIONS (for the 100 racer, not the 110 fighter)

Gross Weight 3,086 lbs.

Wing Span 27 ft.

Length 25 ft. 5 in.

Height 7 ft. 4 in.

Wing Area 222.7 sq. ft.

Wing Loading 13.9 lbs./sq. ft.

Power Loading 3.44 lbs./hp

*Design max speed 500-550 mph*

Engines Two Bugatti Type 50B, 450 hp at 4500 rpm

http://www.airventuremuseum.org/images/2Bugatti Model 100 Racer Specifications-1.jpg











http://www.airventuremuseum.org/collection/aircraft/2Bugatti Model 100 Racer.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## Glider (Nov 4, 2005)

The cockpit is just like a gliders. When you think of all the taps, instruments, switches, pipes and dials in a normal WW2 aircraft of any nation, where on earth did they put them?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll tell u one thing.... It sure looks easy as hell to shoot outta the sky, and not much protection for the pilot either...


----------



## helmitsmit (Nov 5, 2005)

My favouite fighter is either the Hawker Tempest or the Spitfire.
My favouite multirole is the Mosquito
My favouite bomber is the Lancaster

My favouite plane is the Hawker Tempest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree Les. I dont think she would have made a good fighter. Race plane, she may very well have been a great race plane but I doubt she would have been a very good fighter. Once you loaded her down, you would have seen the nice flight characteristics dwindle and as you said no protection for the pilot.


----------



## Supraman (Nov 6, 2005)

For me... Axis bomber Ju-87 Stuka
fighter Me-109

Allied Bomber Lancaster Dambuster The B-17
Fighter Typhoon


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2005)

Mossie.... of course.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 12, 2005)

> Hey wheres P38 Pilot? I wonder what his favorite is


Im here and its the; I-16!!!  

Na, just kidding!  Its the P38L Lightning!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

That one took you a while


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

mine's the lancaster, it's like sex on a plate!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 13, 2005)

And you would know because..... Actually don't answer that

Mossie, what else


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

sex on a plate......

I dont want to know.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine is either the Spitfire MKXIV (or MKIX) or the FW190A-8.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Those are good pics there. I still stick with my Bf-109G.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 13, 2005)

> That one took you a while


Yeah, i didnt see this forum. Anyway my favorite bomber is the B-17G and my favorite meduim bomber is the B-25J Mitchelle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

I say the P.108 is my favourite but theres so many others...its hard for me to pinpoint one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

well you can only have one or two favourites, that's like maggie thatcher saying she wants everyone to be above average


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Or George Bush saying he cares about ALL Americans...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Here are my favorites:

Fighter - Bf-109G-6
Bomber - B-17F
Attack - A-26
Fighter Bomber - P-47
Interceptor - Fw-190D


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 13, 2005)

Or Steve Harper Saying he loves French People.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Or Steve Harper Saying he loves French People.


Or Maritimers. S'ok though. I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 13, 2005)

NS weve been through this already, well he might hate New Brunswick I hear there are some frenchies over there


----------



## plan_D (Nov 14, 2005)

Favourite? Spitfire of course ...any mark, anytime, anywhere...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

good call, mane's still, yes, you guessed it, the lancaster! who'd have thought it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Mane's still...You have an inanimate mane? Wow.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

PD, I agree the spitfire was in my mind the greatest plane to come out of Britain, and it was the plane of Buzz Beurling too.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 13, 2006)

Got to be the Avro Lancaster B.Mk.I "Dambuster"!


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 13, 2006)

i like the B-17 becasue it was so tough


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Bf-109G-6 as I have allways stated.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2006)

Bf109_g said:


> Got to be the Avro Lancaster B.Mk.III (Special)!



the specials were Mk.I based not Mk.III


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Lanc.

Thanks for correcting me! By the way Lanc, what Lancaster carried "Grand Slam"?

Thanks.

James.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

> Thanks for correcting me



My pleasure 



> what Lancaster carried "Grand Slam"?



erm, it was the Mk.I (Special) that carried the Grand Slams


----------



## MacArther (Oct 16, 2006)

Fighter: Stuck between F4F3, P38L, and Kingcobra (both the 2 .50 cal, and 4 .50 cal models)

Bomber: Either the Sterling (because its beautiful, and is manueverable for its size at lower altittudes), or the Lancaster/Lincoln

Transport: The Gigantic, or whatever that massive transport Germany made was called; you know, the one that had a massive front loading door, and space to accomodate tanks.

Recon: Black Cat PBY, the other ones were IMHO a little too lightly armed; Maybe the Coranado if it was a bombing mission.

Torpedo: B7A, the last Japanese torpedo plane, which was too late to see service off of air craft carriers, and could do in excess of 300 mph.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 16, 2006)

Actually, the B.MkI specials were the Grand Slam bombers, you're quite right; the Dambusters were "Provisioning" Lancasters. I need to check at home, where I've got my library, to give you the full, precise type definitions, but that'll do to be going on with.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 16, 2006)

F4F wildcat for me. Might not be the best, but it's definitely not the worst.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2006)

it's ok thanks ndicki i'm quite up on my Lancaster designations as it is  the 32 "slammers" were produced as Avro 683 Lancaster Mk.I (Sepcial) aircraft so that's what i call them, regardless of some documents calling them B.I (Special), i've never liked the B. designations, and the 23 (i think!) Dambuster lancs were the Avro 683 Lancaster Mk.III Type 464 Provisioning, later returned to standard Mk.III configuration, they retain the Mk.III part of the name because, unlike the Mk.I (Specials) which were actually produced as such, the Type 464s were converted from aircraft with a few hours already on the clocks, they were NOT produced in the dambusting configuration.........


----------



## Gimmeacannon! (Feb 22, 2007)

Me 410 B2 with a BK5 cannon, sat in a 410 and the all round view is great but would have benefited from less weight in the airframe and more power in the engines.


----------



## Bernhart (Feb 23, 2007)

hawker typhoon is my personal favorite, just looks mean and nasty with the hurricane a close second as a favorite


----------



## zebraa51 (Feb 27, 2007)

B-17`s did a lot of Rockin But My Favorite Plane of them all has gotta bee The North American Aviation P-51 Mustang it mat as not been the best inn all area`s but overall it was the best Even Me262`s found that Out............. and as For speed For single engine props there are very very few equals that can add up too the P-51 Inn speed range and Firepower i think the B`s were the finest and the Fastest production P-51 was the H model the fastest P-51 Too Date is Dago Red at 517+ m.p.h. and Dago Red Holds the Fastest Lap Speed ever Posted at Reno also and Strega The Lady`s gonna cast her spell oh and there`s a new one that maybe on the scene a Full Composite Scale P-51G for Air Racing look up cameronaircraft too found out more or too even Help.. ~ZeB~ out P.S. I,m Nut`s


----------



## Cyrano (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

The Cat is a beaut. For Seaplanes I have allways liket the Cat and the Do-24.


----------



## Cyrano (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes that is nice. I have seen that Do-24 before at airshows here in Germany. The aircraft is flown by Erin Dornier whos Grandfather was Claudius Dornier the founder of Dornier. Pretty cool!


----------

